# Kleine Photoshop-Datei vektorisiert -> zu eckig!



## Sk3l3tor (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 

wie in der Überschrift schon steht, habe ich eine kl. Photoshop-Datei bzw. ein *.gif mit einer auswahl in pfade umgewandelt und dann an illustrator geschickt... nun ist die datei aber zu eckig, gibt es in ill. eine möglichkeit eine Datei vielleicht abzurunden?

Danke!


----------



## _chefrocka (13. Oktober 2005)

Das beste Ergebnis wirst du wohl erzielen, wenn du das Bild in Illustrator importierst und selbst nachzeichnest, dann klappt's auch mit den Rundungen. 
Wenn du nur deine Ecken rund haben willst, dann aktivier deine Grafik und geh auf *>* Filter *>* Stilisierungsfilter *>* Ecken abrunden. Dort kannst du dann noch die Stärke der Rundung angeben. Das war's.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (14. Oktober 2005)

ok, dann muss ich es wohl nachzeichnen 

aber noch ne frage dazu: soll ich das ganze mit so vielen punkten wie möglich machen oder lieber so wenig wie möglich nehmen?


----------



## Pianoman (14. Oktober 2005)

Also rein mathematisch gesehen, ist die minimale Punktzahl, daß Du für jeden Wendepunkt (also wenn sich die Richtung der Kurve ändert) einen Punkt brauchst.
Von der bearbeitungstechnischen Seite betrachtet, ist es einfacher, wenn Du versuchst, möglichst nahe an obiges Prinzip heranzukommen.
Stell Dir vor, Du möchtest EINE Kurve ändern und müßtest 150 Punkte umlegen. 
Grundsätzlich: Soviele Punkte wie nötig (um eine Linie abzubilden), und sowenige wie möglich. (also überflüssige Punkte rauswerfen)
Grüße.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (14. Oktober 2005)

OK, Danke, ich werde heute Abend mal das Bild anhängen, welches ich vektorisiert habe und wie es aussah in der Version, wie ich sie gemacht hab. 

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass es auf ein T-Shirt drauf soll und deswegen wirklich rund sein muss, aber schaut heute Abend doch bitte selber mal. 

Danke.


----------



## 555 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi Sk3l3tor,

ich hab dir jetzt den Basketball und den T-Shirt Aufdruck vektorisiert,

wenn du die Vektordatei haben willst, melde dich einfach per PN 

MfG
555


----------

